# LED lite railroad lanterns



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I recall that someone used to modify old railroad lanterns by frosting the lens, inserting an LED light, and adding a sound board (for cricket) sounds...and sell them. I thought I saw their ad in Garden Railways...and I think they were Southern California based. Anybody recall that outfit...and have a name?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Found it...http://somethindifferent.com


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice looking lanterns for garden lights. Can be done by yourself easily also I think.


But I see you can even order them with sounds effects??? (*make your lanterns come alive with Somethin' Different Sound lanterns.™) 
*


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have pondered buying one of those in the past. I do think one could be creative and make one, maybe even better than theirs if one found a nice old railroad lantern that is cheap. And the sound units are available, and their selection of sounds matches some manufacturer's selection, but can't remember who they are.

Doug


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this site.



https://www.ittproducts.com


----------



## SophieB (Nov 22, 2015)

bmwr71 said:


> ...a nice old railroad lantern that is cheap...


I'm pretty sure that's a contradiction in terms 

We have several lights like this in our train garden, but since we're out in the sticks no artificial cricket sounds needed. I took an $8 "hurricane" lantern from Wally World, gave it a couple extra coats of spray enamel, put a warm white LED bulb in the top and wired it to our 12V landscape light circuit. We wanted them to provide actual illumination so we didn't frost the globes.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Regarding the old railroad lantern, gotta scour the flea markets. Not long ago found a nice spike maul for $15. Think I would want to find a bad one since I would be butchering it up to make the light.

Lehman's has an interesting variety of oil lanterns. even sell a good wood fired kitchen stove or a wash board.

That ITT Products has several different sound modules, so could have more than just crickets and birds.

Doug


----------

